# Keystrokes not showing on VNC terminal



## pauljames (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

This is strange. I connect to a VNC Virtualbox running on FreeBSD 8.0-stable Host. The backspace, right/left and enter keys work normally. But any letters or numbers typed on the local keyboard, do not show up on the connected vnc terminal.

Tried using two kinds of terminals and then tried 2 other computers. All produce the same thing.

I thought it might be virtualbox-ose so I deinstalled and reinstalled it. But to no avail.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you setting LANG= or keymaps?  Just tried ssvncviewer() from net/ssvnc, host and guest on the same machine.  It works.

The FreeBSD 8.0 system really ought to be updated to 8.2-RELEASE, or better 8-STABLE.


----------



## pauljames (Sep 6, 2011)

*Found a fix but its not truly solved*

ALT+Shift gets the keyboard numbers and letters working again.

I just don't know what is causing the issue. But once the guest OS is installed on the FreeBSD Host, there is no need to use vnc.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Still sounds like a miscommunication in keymap between VNC server and client.  It's worth trying other VNC clients in case it's a bug with that particular one.


----------



## pauljames (Sep 7, 2011)

The vnc server is part of VirtualBox.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

pauljames said:
			
		

> The vnc server is part of VirtualBox.



Yes, but there are lots of VNC clients in ports and elsewhere.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Sep 14, 2011)

I also find this problem on installing (even after install) some Linux distribution and I find press Caps Lock, then I can enter Capital and press Caps Lock again and it return to normal.
It seems not the software Key Mapping problem but is the VNC server or the client software(s) caused.


----------

